# Working Women Special Section.



## craig (Oct 26, 2005)

This is my fave from the section. The story was "Women who Lead Non Profits". In this case "Dancers Workshop" I included the caption that I wrote to illustrate why my captions get re written. Let me know what you think.  The photo is the property of the Jackson Hole News and Guide. 

  is the artistic director for The Dancers Workshop. One of many women who lead non profit groups. NEWS&GUIDE PHOTO/Craig Blank


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 27, 2005)

I really like it.  The capture of natural light is great!


----------



## craig (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks!!! I got a lot of keepers from this shoot. The teacher really liked them as well.


----------



## JonK (Oct 27, 2005)

I like the way the light follows the line of their bodies.


----------



## craig (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks! It is a huge studio. I am glad she asked me where she should teach the class.


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 31, 2005)

great shot craig!  arent you just the man???

you need to post more of your stuff....(you forget, i know your talent....show off some more....)


----------



## craig (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Nancy!!! I am (still) busier than a one armed paper hanger. Hopefully I will be able too shoot some personal work in the next couple of weeks.


----------

